# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hello Everyone!

## tmckenzie

Okay, I just read that I have to introduce myself, so here I am. I am Teresa! Nice to meet you all!

I'll introduce my fish too! I haven't read much on here to see if other people name their fish... but we do...so here they are.... 

Gold Mystery Snail: Gary II
2 Chinese Algae Eaters: "The Fat Guy" & "The Skinny Guy"
African Dwarf Frog: "Hops" 
2 Black Skirt Tetras: "The Bullies"
5 neon Tetras: They are all 5 named "Todd"
5 male fancy guppies: "Les Paul", "Fender", "Stratocaster", "Gibson" (named by my 16 y/o son) and one named "The Doctor" because he constantly hangs around the pregnant fish.
3 Sunset Platys: The female is "Big Momma" and the two males are both called "The Baby-Daddy"
5 zebra danios: I just realized these don't have names, we just call them "the zebra guys."
1 Hatchet Fish: We call him "Wanna Be." In the beginning, when there were only The Bullies and the Zebra Guys, the Hatchet fish was the only one without stripes. After about 2 weeks, he had a stripe. We dont know why.


That's my big happy community!

----------


## Kirsty

Hiya,  :welcome:  to  the site have a look around there is a lot of stuff to see.... Its good to know that someone else has tropical fish as im just new to the  subject.  I have 3 neon tetras and 3 glowlight tetras and 5 zebras (3black 2 white) and a pleco.  I havent named my fish at the moment as i was just getting use to them but now i think im able to tell them apart but i would like to think of really good  names for them.  

Hope to see you around and speak to you soon  :Smile: 

Enjoy the site.

----------


## Gary R

Hello and welcome to fish-keeping tmckenzie

and thanks for introduceing yourself and letting us know about your tank setup......sounds like you have a nice tropical tank setup there.

as Kirsty says have a good look around the site and if you ever need any help please ask.

Regards Gary

----------


## Timo

Hello tmckenzie welcome to fish-keeping .

Sounds like your son plays the guitar. Have a look around and post any questions or post in the lounge just for fun.

Cheers,

Timo

----------

